#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод с китайского сутры сердца праджня-парамиты

## Еше Нинбо

*«Боже боломидо синьцзин», сутра сознания праджня-парамиты*
Перевод с китайского Еше Нинбо

(Будда Шакьямуни): "Созерцающая, во истину свободная Бодхисаттва (Авалокитешвара), глубоко практикуя праджня-парамиту, увидела в медитации, что пять скандх пусты, и поэтому избавилась от всех страданий и бед.
Шарипутра, форма не отличается от пустоты. Пустота не отличается от формы. Форма – это пустота. Пустота – это форма. Также и ощущения, мышление, действия и сознание. 
Шарипутра, у всех дхарм пустотный облик: они не рождаются и не уничтожаются, не загрязнены  и не очищены, не увеличиваются и не уменьшаются. Поэтому в пустоте нет формы, нет ощущений, мышления, действий, сознания, нет глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела, мысли, нет формы, звука, запаха, вкуса, прикосновения, дхарм, нет сферы глаза и вплоть до того, что нет сферы сознания. Нет неведения и нет прекращения неведения и даже нет старости и смерти, а также прекращения старости и смерти. Нет страдания, причин страданий, уничтожения страданий и нет Пути. Нет мудрости и нет обретения. Поскольку нет обретения, поэтому бодхисаттвы, опираясь на праджня-парамиту, не имеют в сознании препятствий и забот. Поскольку нет препятствий и забот, поэтому у них нет страха, и они оставляют перевёрнутые с ног на голову иллюзии и сны (сансары), и достигают окончательной нирваны. 
Все Будды трёх времён на основе праджня-парамиты достигают ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи. Поэтому знай, что праджня-парамита – это великая чудесная мантра, великая просветляющая мантра, мантра, не имеющая себе равных. Она может избавить от всех страданий, истинная и не ложная. Поэтому я говорю тебе мантру праджня-парамиты: гатэ, гатэ, парагатэ, парасам гатэ, бодхи сваха».
Маха-праджня-парамита.

Оригинал сутры на китайском:
波若波罗蜜多心经
观自在菩萨,行深波若波罗蜜多时,照见五蕴皆空,度一切苦厄.
舍利子,色不异空,空不异色.色即是空,空即是色.受想行识,亦复如是.
舍利子.是诸法空相.不生不灭.不垢不净.不增不减.是故空中无色.无受想行识.无眼耳鼻舌身意.无色声香味触法.无眼界,乃至无意识界.无无明,亦无无明尽.乃至无老死,亦无老死尽.无苦集灭道.无智亦无得.以无所得故.菩提萨缍.依波若波罗蜜多故,心无挂碍.无挂碍故,无有恐怖.远离颠倒梦想,究竟涅磐.
三世诸佛，依波若波罗蜜多故,得阿耨多罗三藐三菩提.故知波若波罗蜜多.是大神咒,是大明咒,是无上咒,是无等等咒.能除一切苦,真实不虚.故说波若波罗蜜多咒即说咒曰.揭谛揭谛波罗揭谛.波罗僧揭谛.菩提萨婆诃.

----------

Chikara (13.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Ритл (13.07.2013), Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Раз у Вас «Авалокитешвара» —«бодхисаттва, созерцающий самобытие», то «Шарипутра» по логике должен быть «сыном благородного семейства»  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (13.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Раз у Вас «Авалокитешвара» —«бодхисаттва, созерцающий самобытие», то «Шарипутра» по логике должен быть «сыном благородного семейства»


Добавил в скобках Авалокитешвара.
观自在菩萨 - Бодхисаттва, созерцающий самобытие
舍利子 - Шарипутра.

----------


## Юй Кан

"а*нн*утара-" нужно бы исправить на "ану*тт*ара-", т.к. слова _аннутара_ в санскрите нет.

----------

Еше Нинбо (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 舍利子 - Шарипутра.


Прошу прощения за назойливость, но если, непонятно, правда, с какими целями, соблюдать слово в слово китайский оригинал, то тогда должно быть «сын Шарии», а не «Шарипутра».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Прошу прощения за назойливость, но если, непонятно, правда, с какими целями, соблюдать слово в слово китайский оригинал, то тогда должно быть «сын Шарии», а не «Шарипутра».


舍利子 также имеет значение шарира. :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

А зачем столько переводов одной сутры?

----------

Иван Денисов (13.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А зачем столько переводов одной сутры?


Лингвист А.В.Чебунин пишет:
"Несмотря на то, что переводы этих сутр на русском языке уже имеются, мы последовали примеру китайских буддистов, которые не останавливались на одном переводе. Мы признаем, что переводы такого рода текстов всегда имеют субъективный контекст понимания. Поэтому параллельный китайский текст поможет более адекватному пониманию отдельных моментов для тех исследователей, кто владеет китайским языком и, возможно, сподвигнет их сделать более качественный перевод этих сутр".

----------

Chikara (13.07.2013), Аурум (13.07.2013), Германн (13.07.2013), Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 舍利子 также имеет значение шарира.


Ещё хуже.

Вообще, я считаю, Сутру Сердца бессмысленно переводить что с китайского, что с тибетского, так как сохранился санскритский оригинал. И читать любой перевод не с оригинала всё равно что читать роман Ф. Достоевски «Братья Карамазофф». Поэтому если уж переводить имя Авалокитешвара, то как «Взирающий Господь», а не с искажённого китайского перевода.

----------

Аурум (13.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Не, не, не. :Smilie: 
Переводили просветлённые великие Мастера.
青出于蓝胜于蓝.

----------

Chikara (13.07.2013), Иван Денисов (14.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ещё хуже.
> 
> Вообще, я считаю, Сутру Сердца бессмысленно переводить что с китайского, что с тибетского, так как сохранился санскритский оригинал. И читать любой перевод не с оригинала всё равно что читать роман Ф. Достоевски «Братья Карамазофф». Поэтому если уж переводить имя Авалокитешвара, то как «Взирающий Господь», а не с искажённого китайского перевода.


Считается, что оригинал на санскрите?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Считается, что оригинал на санскрите?


Кстати, да, где-то читал, что возможно это бэкпорт с китайского.




> Не, не, не.
> Переводили просветлённые великие Мастера.
> 青出于蓝胜于蓝.


Какие угодно мастера. Если есть оригинал, нужно переводить с оригинала. Другое дело, что почтенный Аурум как раз напомнил, что возможно, оригинал китайский… Но всё равно 观自在 это неправильный перевод слова Авалокитешвара, который китайцы истолковали как Авалокиташвара. Поэтому конкретно это слово нужно или переводить с санскрита или оставлять на санскрите, а не заниматься копированием ошибок древних.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2013), Поляков (13.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мастер Фоюань: Все говорят: "Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара,Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара! (созерцающий своё присутствие, самобытие) Ты должен созерцать твой Бодхисаттва присутствует ли в тебе или нет!"
都说观自在菩萨,观自在菩萨!
你要观你这个菩萨在不在!

----------

Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Ещё хуже.
> 
> Вообще, я считаю, Сутру Сердца бессмысленно переводить что с китайского, что с тибетского, так как сохранился санскритский оригинал. И читать любой перевод не с оригинала всё равно что читать роман Ф. Достоевски «Братья Карамазофф». Поэтому если уж переводить имя Авалокитешвара, то как «Взирающий Господь», а не с искажённого китайского перевода.


Не соглашусь с такой позицией. В буддийскую традицию входит именно поздний китайский вариант сутры, значит именно она и отвечала основной тенденции развития буддизма в Китае. Поэтому я полагаю китайский вариант сутры не как искаженный, а как единственно верный на сегодняшний день. В отличие от христианского статичного единокнижия, учение Будды передавалось учителем ученику от сердца к сердцу из века в век, иногда оставались какие-то записи их бесед, которые со временем превращались в сутры. Учение динамично, живые слова дополняются сохранившимися сутрами.

----------

Еше Нинбо (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И кстати, «боломидо»  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (13.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, ещё неточность -- со словом "Дхарм", данным у Вас с прописной. Хотя по контексту понятно, что тут речь не о Дхармах-Учениях, а о _дхармах_ (со строчной) как объектах восприятия.

Ещё -- очень неуклюжее "перевёрнутые с ног на голову иллюзии и сны (сансары)". 
Лень копать самому %), потому, может, дадите этот фрагмент иероглифами? Если, конечно, согласны с неуклюжестью  этого периода... Иначе -- не нужно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара! (созерцающий своё присутствие, самобытие)


Так и написано, что *своё* присутствие?

----------


## Поляков

Если память не изменяет, дословные перевод с санскрита - "господь, взирающий сверху на мир" или что-то типа того. Китайцы когда переводили лоханулись и у них получился "воспринимающий звук". Т.е. индийский вариант этого ишвары наблюдает с тучки на страдания в мире, а его китайский коллега уже слушает плач и стенания.

----------


## Юй Кан

Непросто там, в свете последних исследований, с именем этого бодхисаттвы...
Вот из Wiki:

*Etymology*[edit]

The name Avalokiteśvara is made of the following parts: the verbal prefix _ava_, which means "down"; _lokita_, a past participle of the verb _lok_ ("to notice, behold, observe"), here used in an active sense (an occasional irregularity of Sanskrit grammar); and finally _īśvara_, "lord", "ruler", "sovereign" or "master". In accordance with sandhi (Sanskrit rules of sound combination), _a+iśvara_ becomes eśvara. Combined, the parts mean "lord who gazes down (at the world)". The word _loka_ ("world") is absent from the name, but the phrase is implied.[4]

It was initially thought that the Chinese mis-transliterated the word Avalokiteśvara as Avalokitasvara which explained why Xuanzang translated it as Guānzìzài (Ch. 觀自在) instead of Guānyīn (Ch. 觀音). However, according to recent research, the original form was indeed Avalokitasvara with the ending a-svara ("sound, noise"), which means "sound perceiver", literally "he who looks down upon sound" (i.e., the cries of sentient beings who need his help; a-svara can be glossed as ahr-svara, "sound of lamentation").[5] This is the exact equivalent of the Chinese translation Guānyīn. *This etymology was furthered in the Chinese by the tendency of some Chinese translators, notably Kumarajiva, to use the variant Guānshìyīn (Ch. 觀世音), literally "he who perceives the world's lamentations"—wherein lok was read as simultaneously meaning both "to look" and "world" (Skt. loka; Ch. 世, shì).[5] This name was later supplanted by the form containing the ending -īśvara, which does not occur in Sanskrit before the seventh century. The original form Avalokitasvara already appears in Sanskrit fragments of the fifth century.*[6]

The original meaning of the name fits the Buddhist understanding of the role of a bodhisattva. The reinterpretation presenting him as an īśvara shows a strong influence of Hinduism, as the term īśvara was usually connected to the Hindu notion of Krishna (in Vaisnavism) or Śiva (in Śaivism) as the Supreme Lord, Creator and Ruler of the world. Some attributes of such a god were transmitted to the bodhisattva, but the mainstream of those who venerated Avalokiteśvara upheld the Buddhist rejection of the doctrine of any creator god.[7]

An etymology of the Tibetan name Jänräsig (Jainraisig) is jän (eye), rä (continuity) and sig (to look). This gives the meaning of one who always looks upon all beings (with the eye of compassion).[8]
Потому, на мой взгляд, имя это резоннее никак не переводить, дав общепринятым транслитом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Так и написано, что *своё* присутствие?


В японском, который переведён с китайского переводится так:
Бодхисаттва Созерцающий-Самосущный ...
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/CCPP.htm#o10

Это слово 观自在 можно перевести как созерцающий самобытие, самодостаточность, полную свободу и независимость

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Уважаемый Еше Нинбо, ещё неточность -- со словом "Дхарм", данным у Вас с прописной. Хотя по контексту понятно, что тут речь не о Дхармах-Учениях, а о _дхармах_ (со строчной) как объектах восприятия.
> 
> Ещё -- очень неуклюжее "перевёрнутые с ног на голову иллюзии и сны (сансары)". 
> Лень копать самому %), потому, может, дадите этот фрагмент иероглифами? Если, конечно, согласны с неуклюжестью  этого периода... Иначе -- не нужно.


Да, лучше дхармы с маленькой.
перевёрнутые с ног на голову иллюзии и сны (сансары) - 远离颠倒梦想,究竟涅磐.

----------

Юй Кан (14.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Речь идет скорее не о материи, а о форме. Некоторые формы могут не состоять из материи. Пустота это форма. У монголов переводится "форма и цвет это пустота". То, что Авалокита созерцает самобытие это вероятно не точный перевод. Самобытие это то, чего нет. Как его можно созерцать? Можно созерцать отсутствие самобытия.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Речь идет скорее не о материи, а о форме. Некоторые формы могут не состоять из материи. Пустота это форма. У монголов переводится "форма и цвет это пустота". То, что Авалокита созерцает самобытие это вероятно не точный перевод. Самобытие это то, чего нет. Как его можно созерцать? Можно созерцать отсутствие самобытия.


Здесь материя, поскольку - одна из 5 составляющих 5 скандх, внешние объекты (материя). Форма, цвет - только для одного рецептора - глаза.

Дальше пойдёт уже диспут в Самье :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В японском, который переведён с китайского переводится так:
> Бодхисаттва Созерцающий-Самосущный ...
> http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/CCPP.htm#o10
> 
> Это слово 观自在 можно перевести как созерцающий самобытие, самодостаточность, полную свободу и независимость


Не в японском, а в русском переводе с японского. В японском тот же 觀自在. Это слово можно перевести как Авалокитешвара  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Юй Кан (14.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Непросто там, в свете последних исследований, с именем этого бодхисаттвы...


Сенсей, что-то я не очень понимаю.
Допустим, имя изначально было Авалокиташвара, и его правильно перевели 觀世音.
А откуда Сюаньцзан взял 觀自在?

----------


## Юй Кан

> перевёрнутые с ног на голову иллюзии и сны (сансары) - 远离颠倒梦想,究竟涅磐.


远离 — удаляться, отдаляться
颠倒 — перевернуть вверх ногами; *confused, disordered*
梦想, — сны и фантазии, 
[梦 ("мечты, грёзы; фантазия, воображение") + 想 ("думать, мыслить, размышлять; помышлять") = воображённое и выдуманное/измышленное]
究竟 — в конце концов, результат; исследовать до конца; наивысший, высочайший
涅磐 — нирвана

Т.е. сам бы перевёл это как "отстраняются от вводящего в заблуждение воображённого и измышленного [и достигают] окончательной нирваны".

С той оговоркой, что перевод этот — в части "воображаемого и измышленного" : ) — более конкретный/рассудочный... 
А так вполне можно оставить тут образное "сны и фантазии", но без добавки "(сансары)", ибо и так понятно же, что раз достигли нирваны, то, отдалившись/отстранившись от всего этого, оставили именно сансару.

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сенсей, что-то я не очень понимаю.
> Допустим, имя изначально было Авалокиташвара, и его правильно перевели 觀世音.
> А откуда Сюаньцзан взял 觀自在?


Сэнсэй его знает... %)
Сам же, как пере_ворд_чик : ), допускаю, что могли быть просто разные списки и Сюаньцзану достался санскр. список с опиской переписчика.
Такие описки или непринципиальные, как правило, неточности (ставящие переводчика в тупик : ) встречаются и в санскр. текстах не так уж редко.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здесь материя, поскольку - одна из 5 составляющих 5 скандх, внешние объекты (материя). Форма, цвет - только для одного рецептора - глаза.


Строго говоря -- не так. Ведь если говорить именно о форме (оставив в покое цвет, на форму, как таковую, не влияющий), то есть ещё и осязание. Ну, и есть же формы _измышленные и/или воображённые_, о коих сказано в той же Сутре Сердца?
К материи же относятся лишь формы состоящие из пяти великих элементов




> Дальше пойдёт уже диспут в Самье


: ))

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Строго говоря -- не так. Ведь если говорить именно о форме (оставив в покое цвет, на форму, как таковую, не влияющий), то есть ещё и осязание. Ну, и есть же формы _измышленные и/или воображённые_, о коих сказано в той же Сутре Сердца?
> К материи же относятся лишь формы состоящие из пяти великих элементов


Еше Нинбо, как я понимаю, про другое (в другом контексте) написал. Рупа может означать только видимое (объект зрения, в ряду: формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы, осязаемое), а может означать всю рупа-скандху, включающую не только видимое, но и звуки, запахи и т.д. В сутре рупа (где переведена как "материя") именно в значении скандхи (т.к. перечисляется в одном ряду с веданой, самджней и т.д.). А как перевести рупа здесь - это другой вопрос. Нередко переводят как "материя".

----------

Еше Нинбо (14.07.2013), Юй Кан (14.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еше Нинбо, как я понимаю, про другое (в другом контексте) написал. Рупа может означать только видимое (объект зрения, в ряду: формы, звуки, запахи, вкусы, осязаемое), а может означать всю рупа-скандху, включающую не только видимое, но и звуки, запахи и т.д. В сутре рупа (где переведена как "материя") именно в значении скандхи (т.к. перечисляется в одном ряду с веданой, самджней и т.д.).


Да, верно: в контексте Сутры Сердца речь идёт именно о _рупа-скандхе_. Т.е. -- не только видимое, но и слышимое, осязаемое и т.д.
Потому rūpa -- не только материальные объекты (включая тело практикующего, его органы чувств и воспринимаемые этими органами объекты), но и само восприятие этих объектов...

Опять из Wiki:

*Rūpa-khandha*

Rūpa is not matter as in the metaphysical substance of materialism. Instead it means both materiality and sensibility — signifying, for example, a tactile object both insofar as that object is made of matter and that the object can be tactically sensed. In fact rūpa is more essentially defined by its amenability to being sensed than its being matter: just like everything else it is defined in terms of its function; what it does, not what it is.[3] As matter, rūpa is traditionally analysed in two ways: as four primary elements (Pali, mahābhūta); and, as ten or twenty-four secondary or derived elements.
Потому, полагаю, инофилософское : ) "материя" тут будет для rūpa переводом неточным. Только -- "форма"! : ) Как оно давно и устоялось...
А иначе _рупа-скандха_ придётся переводить и понимать как "совокупность/собрание материального". %)




> А как перевести рупа здесь - это другой вопрос. Нередко переводят как "материя".


Так ведь вопрос именно в том, как перевести наиболее точно, как бы кто редко или нередко ни переводил...

К слову, у меня была ошибка в другом: великие элементы это не только нечто "физическое" (каковым они, кстати, сами по себе и не являются), но и их воспринимаемые признаки/проявления: твёрдость, текучесть, теплота и т.д.

----------


## sergey

> Да, верно: в контексте Сутры Сердца речь идёт именно о _рупа-скандхе_. Т.е. -- не только видимое, но и слышимое, осязаемое и т.д.
> Потому rūpa -- не только материальные объекты (включая тело практикующего, его органы чувств и воспринимаемые этими органами объекты), но и само восприятие этих объектов...


Я бы сказал, не восприятие, а способность восприятия, как зрение и т.д. Сам процесс восприятия, например когда кто-то смотрит на что-то и видит, это уже виджняна, в данном случае рупа-виджняна, а то, что благодаря глазу мы способны видеть, это качество глаза - это рупа.



> но и их воспринимаемые признаки/проявления: твёрдость, текучесть, теплота и т.д.


Дхаммы - это вообще скорее качества, а не "маленькие предметики", подобные атомам. Например когда мы говорим о таких дхаммах, как жадность, щедрость, глупость, мудрость и т.п. И то же - в отношении руп (или бывает еще говорят рупа-дхамм). Поэтому зрение, слух, обоняние как качества (а не "штучки-кирпичики") суть рупы, входят в рупа скандху.





> Потому, полагаю, инофилософское : ) "материя" тут будет для rūpa переводом неточным. Только -- "форма"! : )


Но ведь и восприятие чего либо, как вы написали, и способность восприятия, как написал я, не входят в смысл русского слова "форма". 

Что касается инофилософского, в русском языке материя в широком смысле (не ткань, а материальное) - широкоупотребительное слово, не относящееся к какой-то конкретной философии. Противопоставляется обычно духу. Духовное и материальное. Весьма похоже на деление нама-рупа, хотя этимологически различается.




> Как оно давно и устоялось...


Да, в переводе этой сутры действительно устоялось, кто же не слышал "Форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма" )), но вообще на русский понятие рупа в буддийских текстах переводят по-разному.




> А иначе _рупа-скандха_ придётся переводить и понимать как "совокупность/собрание материального". %)


Я так примерно и полагаю, при этом полагая, что среди материальных качеств есть не только грубые, но и тонкие.




> К слову, у меня была ошибка в другом: великие элементы это не только нечто "физическое" (каковым они, кстати, сами по себе и не являются), но и их воспринимаемые признаки/проявления: твёрдость, текучесть, теплота и т.д.


Так это и есть физические свойства - твердость, теплота и т.д., в отличие например от счастья и несчастья, сосредоточенности ума или рассеянности, которые материальными не являются.

P.S. ПризнАюсь, что лично мне тоже почему-то предпочтительнее перевод рупа в смысле скандхи как "форма" или "формы" (формы, чувства, распознавание...). Но мне кажется это относится к "русскому буддийскому" языку и человеку, не знакомому с ним, _совокупность материального_, или _материальное_ понятнее.
И да, слово _материя_ может означать (у кого-то) субстанцию конечно, но в обыденном смысле, как мне кажется, это скорее - собирательное понятие, как раз обозначающее примерно "совокупность материального".

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.07.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Допустим, имя изначально было Авалокиташвара


Не *ш*вара, а *с*вара.
Авалокитасвара - ава-локита-свара = смотрящий на стенания. Так он понимается как в Китае, так и в Тибете.
Видимо позже превратился в ава-локита-ишвара - авалокитешвара = Господь, взирающий.

----------


## Greedy

> Так это и есть физические свойства - твердость, теплота и т.д., в отличие например от счастья и несчастья, сосредоточенности ума или рассеянности, которые материальными не являются.


Это не физические свойства, а единицы чувствования.
Используемая философская система не рассматривала мир как состоящий из сознания и материи, которые принципиально разные.
Материя рассматривалось именно как объект сознания: воспринимаемое, чувствуемое. И вся материя состоит из четырёх базовых элементов чувствования: твёрдого, текучего, подвижного (воздушного) и тёплого.

К атомам в современном понимании это не свести. Потому что вещество, состоящее из атомов, может чувствоваться и как твёрдое, и как текучее, и как воздушное, и быть тёплым.

----------


## Юй Кан

> P.S. ПризнАюсь, что лично мне тоже почему-то предпочтительнее перевод рупа в смысле скандхи как "форма" или "формы" (формы, чувства, распознавание...). Но мне кажется это относится к "русскому буддийскому" языку и человеку, не знакомому с ним, _совокупность материального_, или _материальное_ понятнее.


И ведь почти пришли к единому мнению, нет? : ) Пусть и с некоторыми оговорками...

Чуть ещё, на полях.
Да, _рупа_ (переводимое, в больш-ве случаев, как "form/форма") -- термин буддийский, в переводах устоявшийся, потому в буддийском контексте заменять его словом иным -- можно, конечно, ибо кто ж запретит... 
Но, как мне кажется, такая замена будет свидетельствовать либо о желании переводчика выделиться в общем ряду (примкнув к "меньшинству"), либо -- о его собственном понимании этого термина на уровне, "понятном для не знакомых с будд. терминологией", либо -- о желании сделать понятнее для тех самых несведущих.
И можно допустить, что последний вариант приемлем в контексте праджняпарамитских канонов, адресованных никак не знатокам Абхидхармы и сутр... (Тут -- почти шучу. : )

----------


## sergey

> И ведь почти пришли к единому мнению, нет? : ) Пусть и с некоторыми оговорками...


))
Я в данном случае выступаю скорее как читатель, чем как писатель.)) Т.е. понятно, что когда мы реально переводим, то _должны_ выбрать какой-то перевод. Я же тут  скорее пытаюсь выяснять смыслы, предоставляя право выбора досточтимым переводчикам. :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> ))
> Я в данном случае выступаю скорее как читатель, чем как писатель.)) Т.е. понятно, что когда мы реально переводим, то _должны_ выбрать какой-то перевод. Я же тут  скорее пытаюсь выяснять смыслы, предоставляя право выбора досточтимым переводчикам.


Так к единому мнению пришли или не пришли? : )

А то ситуация напоминает анек... %)

Сидит на берегу речки лягушка, а мимо идёт заяц.
Заяц: "Лягушка, слышь, вода в речке холодная?"
Лягушка: "Я тут сижу как женщина, а не как градусник!"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не *ш*вара, а *с*вара.
> Авалокитасвара - ава-локита-свара = смотрящий на стенания. Так он понимается как в Китае, так и в Тибете.
> Видимо позже превратился в ава-локита-ишвара - авалокитешвара = Господь, взирающий.


В тибетском нет «стенаний», просто «смотрящий глазами».

----------


## Аурум

> Так к единому мнению пришли или не пришли? : )


_Жаль, что нам так и не удалось послушать начальника транспортного цеха! ©_  :Big Grin: 

Простите, не удержался!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не *ш*вара, а *с*вара.
> Авалокитасвара - ава-локита-свара = смотрящий на стенания.


Фоноскоп?  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> В тибетском нет «стенаний», просто «смотрящий глазами».


spyan ras gzigs - глазами смотрящий.
spyan ras gzigs dbang phyug - глазами смотрящий Господь = получается калька с Авалокитешвары.
Так что в каком виде его имя пришло в тибетский буддизм сказать сложно. Но объясняется он именно как смотрящий на стенания, а не как взирающий с облака на мир.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, не удержался!


Ладно, не будем усугублять, иронизируя по поводу и без того понятного... С моим, на всякий случай, извинением Сергею, которого искренне уважаю.
Для разрядки -- эксклюзивно-перкуссийный вариант толкования того же rūpa-khandha. : )

----------

AndyZ (15.07.2013), sergey (14.07.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Так к единому мнению пришли или не пришли? : )


Если, Юрий, вы имеете в виду, придерживаюсь ли я мнения, что рупа(-скандха) нужно переводить только как "форма", то нет.))
Я считаю, и мы с вами написали кое-что на этот счет, что оба перевода - _материя_ (или _материальное_) и _форма_ имеют некоторые плюсы и имеют некоторые недостатки.
Как читателю мне понятны оба варианта.

Кстати говоря, я встречал еще два варианта перевода, которые мне представляются  менее подходящими.

Если кратко, то как-то так.))

----------


## sergey

Веселенький клипчик, непонятно, почему они назвали его рупа-кхандха.)

----------

Юй Кан (14.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Веселенький клипчик, непонятно, почему они назвали его рупа-кхандха.)


Самым простым ответом будет, наверное, такой: "А чтоб слушатель спросил себя: «Что это такое, эта самая rūpa-khandha?» -- и приобщился к Дхарме".
Себе же объяснил такое название тем, что, возможно, на живых концертах они источают ещё и некий вкусный запах (провоцирующий выделение слюны), а кто-либо из группы их поддержки ходит под этот шелест по рядам и касается слушателей барабанными палочками? И тогда будет полный комплект рупа-скандхи. : )
Но с т.зр. чань/дзэн это вполне себе внезнаковое толкование (завершающееся пустотой!) уступает, конечно, непревзойдённым шедеврам Кейджа и Алле. %)

----------

sergey (15.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Любое деление условное. Субъект - объект представляют собой единое целое. Рупа больше относится к внешним объектам, а остальные четыре к субъекту.
Сама способность восприятия цвета, звука и т.д больше относится к ведана-скандхе - ощущениям. А само осознание ощущений уже к санджня-скандхе (мышлению).Далее самскара, виджняна.
Материя - пустота. Интересно, смотрел передачу новостей. Говорилось, что учёные пришли к выводу и высчитали, что пустота, вакуум космического пространства может порождать материю. Видимо и материя может превращаться обратно в пустоту.
Материальные вещи пустотны, а пустота материальна.

----------


## Ашвария

> Любое деление условное. Субъект - объект представляют собой единое целое. Рупа больше относится к внешним объектам, а остальные четыре к субъекту.
> Сама способность восприятия цвета, звука и т.д больше относится к ведана-скандхе - ощущениям. А само осознание ощущений уже к санджня-скандхе (мышлению).Далее самскара, виджняна.
> Материя - пустота. Интересно, смотрел передачу новостей. Говорилось, что учёные пришли к выводу и высчитали, что пустота, вакуум космического пространства может порождать материю. Видимо и материя может превращаться обратно в пустоту.
> Материальные вещи пустотны, а пустота материальна.


Это прана: материальная пустота в санскрите. На русский переводят словами *пространство* и *эфир*. Согласно Ведам, материальный мир состоит не из четырех а из пяти элементов: по степени утончения это: земля, вода, огонь, воздух, пространство. В одном документальном фильме показывали статуи Будд по этим пяти элементам, притом на месте пятого элемента было только место на статуэтку, и Монахи тоже на неё медитировали. Традицию не знаю какая это.
Прана - это не Шуньята. Шуньята не материальна.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

观自在菩萨 - правильнее будет перевести как созерцающий свободный Бодхисаттва.

自在 - 自由的意思.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 观自在菩萨 - правильнее будет перевести как созерцающий свободный Бодхисаттва.
> 
> 自在 - 自由的意思.


Теоретически, конечно, можно, ибо вэньянь позволяет любое надругательство над собой, но 观 в такой позиции очень не хватает дополнения, и если бы был созерцающий свободный бодхисаттва, там бы стояло хотя бы какое-нибудь 世, а раз ничего нет, то скорее всего 自在 это дополнение к 观.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Я в 新华辞典 посмотрел и вот прекрасный комментарий к сутре сердца Чань-Мастера Ханьшань Дэцина:
http://1626.tudou.com/home/diary_u51623696c0m00p7.html

观自在菩萨。行深般若波罗蜜多时。照见五蕴皆空。度一切苦厄。
　　菩萨。即能修之人。甚深般 若。即所修之法。照见五蕴皆空。则修之之方。度一切苦厄。则修之实效也。*以此菩萨。从佛闻此甚深般若。即思而修之。以智慧观。返照五蕴内外一空。身心世界 洞然无物。忽然超越世出世间。永离诸苦。得大自在。由是观之。菩萨既能以此得度*。足知人人皆可依之而修矣。是故世尊特告尊者。以示观音之妙行。欲晓诸人人 也。吾人苟能作如是观。若一念顿悟自心本有智慧光明如此广大灵通。彻照五蕴元空。四大非有。有何苦而不度。又何业累之牵缠。人我是非之强辩。穷通得失之较 计。富贵贫贱之可婴心者哉。此上乃菩萨学般若之实效也。言五蕴者。即色受想行识耳。然照乃能观之智。五蕴即所观之境。皆空则实效也。

永离诸苦。得大自在。 - навсегда освободился от всех страданий и обрёл великую свободу

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 永离诸苦。得大自在。 - навсегда освободился от всех страданий и обрёл великую свободу


得大自在。由是观之。

Обрёл великую свободу и поэтому её созерцает. Так что всё-таки лучше «созерцающий свободу», а не «созерцающий и свободный».

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> 得大自在。由是观之。
> 
> Обрёл великую свободу и поэтому её созерцает. Так что всё-таки лучше «созерцающий свободу», а не «созерцающий и свободный».


 :Smilie:  Разумно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 得大自在。由是观之。
> 
> Обрёл великую свободу и поэтому её созерцает. Так что всё-таки лучше «созерцающий свободу», а не «созерцающий и свободный».


Анализирую две эти фразы, не вникая в контекст, потому возможны ашыпки. : )

大自在 -- (букв.) "великое избавление от заблуждений"

И, мои извинения, "созерцать свободу" -- не по-русски как-то, да и вообще...

Но у 观 есть ещё и значения "демонстрировать (выставлять) для руководства, инструктировать" и "* воодушевлять, поощрять". 
И тогда получится, что 观之 -- "являет её [свободу]/его [избавление от...]", или -- "поощряет её/его".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сколько переводчиков, столько и вариантов :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Анализирую две эти фразы, не вникая в контекст, потому возможны ашыпки. : )
> 
> 大自在 -- (букв.) "великое избавление от заблуждений"
> 
> И, мои извинения, "созерцать свободу" -- не по-русски как-то, да и вообще...
> 
> Но у 观 есть ещё и значения "демонстрировать (выставлять) для руководства, инструктировать" и "* воодушевлять, поощрять". 
> И тогда получится, что 观之 -- "являет её [свободу]/его [избавление от...]", или -- "поощряет её/его".


!!!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Ещё важная корректировка в переводе. Интересно, что Е.А.Торчинов на это не обратил внимание, видимо под влиянием тибетских переводов. А мы за ним автоматом переводим. В китайской традиции бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара имеет женский облик. Поэтому в тексте нужно внести грамматические коррективы.

Созерцающая, свободная бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара и далее по тексту.

----------


## Юй Кан

Если бы в Сутре Сердца речь шла именно о Гуаньинь, там бы стояло 観音. Нет?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Если бы в Сутре Сердца речь шла именно о Гуаньинь, там бы стояло 観音. Нет?


Ключ в комментарии Мастера Ханьшань Дэцина:
http://1626.tudou.com/home/diary_u51623696c0m00p7.html
В комментарии Ханьшань Дэцина к сутре сердца говорится  ...是故世尊特告尊者。以示观音之妙行。Почитаемый миром специально сказал это досточтимому Шарипутре, чтобы показать ему мистические деяния Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары).
В китайском переводе самая первая строчка - это слова Будды Шакьямуни и дальше тоже слова Будды Шакьямуни, а не слова Авалокитешвары! (Согласно комментарию великого Мастера династии Мин Ханьшань Дэцина)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне кажется (как сам и делаю), что при переводе древних текстов идти нужно не от комментариев, _зависящих от комментатора и времени, когда он жил и творил_, а от самого текста.
И если обратить внимание на то, когда -- согласно исследованиям -- появилась Сутра Сердца и когда появилась традиция почитания Гуаньинь (разница -- чуть менее 10 веков), то менять при переводе этой сутры гендер Авалокитешвары (согласно намного более позднему комментарию) будет, по мне, неправильно.

----------

Ho Shim (18.07.2013), Legba (19.07.2013), Поляков (17.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Некоторые исследователи считают, что сутра сердца была утеряна в Индии из-за исчезновения там буддизма и впоследствии переведена обратно на санскрит уже с тибетского или китайского.
А в Китай буддизм пришёл раньше, чем в Тибет.
Авалокитешвара же в китайском буддизме всегда имеет женский облик и держит в руках эликсир бессмертия и мудрости.
А комментарий просветлённого он вне времени.

----------


## Юй Кан

Применительно к гендеру бодхисаттвы совершенно не важно, с какого языка на какой была переведена Сутра Сердца и когда куда пришёл буддизм...
Что же касается _множественных_ обликов Авалокитешвары в махаянском инд. и кит. буддизме, то о них -- вот, из Wiki:

The original name for this bodhisattva was Avalokitasvara. *The Chinese name for Avalokiteśvara is Guānshìyīn Púsà (觀世音菩薩), which is a translation of the earlier name "Avalokitasvara Bodhisattva." This bodhisattva is variably depicted as male or female, and may also be referred to simply as Guānyīn.*

*Mahayana account*

According to Mahāyāna doctrine, Avalokiteśvara is the bodhisattva who has made a great vow to assist sentient beings in times of difficulty, and to postpone his own Buddhahood until he has assisted every sentient being in achieving Nirvāṇa. Mahāyāna sūtras associated with Avalokiteśvara include the following:
-- Saddharma Puṇḍarīka Sūtra (Lotus Sūtra)
-- Kāraṇḍavyūha Sūtra
-- Prajñāpāramitā Hṛdaya Sūtra (Heart Sūtra)
-- Mahākaruṇā Dhāranī Sūtra (Nīlakaṇṭha Dhāraṇī)
-- Avalokiteśvara Ekādaśamukha Dhāraṇī Sūtra
-- Cundī Dhāraṇī Sūtra

The Lotus Sūtra (Skt. Saddharma Puṇḍarīka Sūtra) is generally accepted to be the earliest literature teaching about the doctrines of Avalokiteśvara.[9] These are found in the Lotus Sūtra chapter 25, The Universal Gateway of Avalokitasvara Bodhisattva (Ch. 觀世音菩薩普門品). This chapter is devoted to Avalokitasvara, describing him as a compassionate bodhisattva who hears the cries of sentient beings, and who works tirelessly to help those who call upon his name. *A total of 33 different manifestations of Avalokitasvara are described, including female manifestations, all to suit the minds of various beings.* The chapter consists of both a prose and a verse section. This earliest source often circulates separately as its own sūtra, called the Avalokitasvara Sūtra (Ch. 觀世音經), and is commonly recited or chanted at Buddhist temples in East Asia.[10]

When the Chinese monk Faxian traveled to Mathura in India around 400 CE, he wrote about monks presenting offerings to Avalokiteśvara.[11] When Xuanzang traveled to India in the 7th century, he provided eyewitness accounts of Avalokiteśvara statues being venerated by devotees of all walks of life, from kings, to monks, to laypeople.[11] *Avalokiteśvara remained popular in India until the 12th century* when Muslim invaders conquered the land and destroyed Buddhist monasteries.[11]

In Chinese Buddhism and East Asia, practices for an 18-armed form of Avalokiteśvara called Cundī are very popular. These practices have their basis in early Indian Esoteric Buddhism. Cundī is also referred to as "Cundī Buddha-Mother" or "Cundī Bhagavatī." The popularity of Cundī is attested by the three extant translations of the Cundī Dhāraṇī Sūtra from Sanskrit to Chinese, made from the end of the seventh century to the beginning of the eighth century.[12] In late imperial China, these early traditions of Esoteric Buddhism are known to have been still thriving in Buddhist communities. Robert Gimello has also observed that in these communities, the esoteric practices of Cundī were extremely popular among both the populace and the elite.[13]

In Zen Buddhism, Avalokiteśvara was equated with Bodhidharma in his Nirmanakaya form and Shaolin monks worshipped him as Vajrapani is his Sambogakaya form.[citation needed]

In the Tiantai school, six forms of Avalokiteśvara are defined. Each of the bodhisattva's six qualities are said to break the hindrances respectively of the six realms of existence: hell-beings, pretas, animals, humans, asuras, and devas. These six qualities are listed below.
-- Great compassion
-- Great loving-kindness
-- Lion-courage
-- Universal light
-- Leader of devas and human beings
-- The great omnipresent Brahman[citation needed]
Ну, а что касается комментаторов и комментариев, то _культовое_ отношение к ним переводчика очень часто приводит к "слепоте", чреватой вопиющими (как со сменой гендера бодхисаттвы) искажениями древних текстов: в силу неспособности/нежелания переводчика _видеть и учитывать факты_ -- как лингвистические (разница в написании имён), так и исторические (см. выше).

Цитировать комментарии/толкования, оговаривающие тот или иной особый аспект понятия/имени, по мне, допустимо в сносках к переводу, который должен должен делаться "как есть": строго с учётом тех же фактов.

Мои извинения, если прозвучало жёстко...
Дальше на эту тему спорить не буду, чтоб не плодить раздоров.

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В Китае тоже считают, что Авалокитешвара принимает тот облик, который необходим для освобождения разных живых существ в соответствии с их способностями. Но обычно Авалокитешвара изображается в женской форме. Здесь перевод с китайского, это надо учитывать. Тибетская и китайская культуры немного разные.
Авалокитешвара в абсолютном смысле стоит выше половых признаков.
Постараюсь перевести на русский комментарий к сутре сердца великого мастера династии Мин Ханьшань Дэцина, одного из патриархов школы Чань, являющейся главным течением в китайском буддизме. Тогда, думаю, некоторые непонимания и вопросы отпадут.
Касательно комментариев. Даже законы государства их требуют. Важна авторитетность и линия традиции комментатора.

Тот же Даодэцзин имеет несколько известных комментариев, без которых канон был бы непонятен даже носителям языка. Хэшан-гун, Ван Би, тот же Ханьшань Дэцин в своё время комментировали этот канон. О культовом отношении к комментаторам там вопрос вроде бы не стоит.
И даже в тибетской традиции развита традиция комментариев. Ганжур и Данжур. Ганжур - слова Будды, Данжур - комментарии к ним. Здесь отношение культовое, что, впрочем, правильно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Происхождение сутры сердца
Из современного  комментария к сутре сердца, автор Ши Дунмэй, 2011 год*

Среди трёх тысяч двухсот сутр буддизма наиболее широкое распространение в Китае получила сутра сердца праджня-парамиты. В деревне и в городе везде можно услышать рецитацию этой сутры. Всем знакомы эти слова: "Форма не отличается от пустоты, пустота не отличается от формы. Форма – это и есть пустота, а пустота - это и есть форма». Почему так популярна сутра сердца? Это неразрывно связано с необыкновенной историей её происхождения. Наиболее широко распространена история о её происхождении, связанная с именем буддийского монаха Сюаньцзана.

В эпоху Тайцзун династии Тан жил буддийский учитель, которому присвоили титул Гоши (учитель государства) его звали досточтимый Сюаньцзан. Его мирская фамилия была Чэнь. В 12 лет он ушёл в монахи вместе со старшим братом. После пострижения в монахи он изучал все классические произведения буддизма. Некоторые тексты были переведены досточтимым Кумарадживой, некоторые были переведены другими буддийскими учителями. И у него возникли некоторые сомнения в отношении правильности некоторых предложений переводов. Поэтому он захотел отправиться в Индию за сутрами.
Когда он добрался до г.Чэнду провинции Сычуань, он остановился в одном монастыре. Там он встретил старого буддийского монаха, больного паршой. Никто не осмеливался к нему подходить. Только молодой монах Сюаньцзан очень сочувственно отнёсся к нему, промывал ему нагноения и намазывал на раны мазь. Вскоре этот старый монах вылечился. Он был очень благодарен Сюаньцзану за то, что тот помог ему излечиться от болезни, но не знал чем его отблагодарить. У него была только одна сутра и он устно передал её Сюаньцзану. Это и была сутра сердца, состоящая всего из 260 иероглифов. Он повторил её один раз и запомнил. Затем он перевёл её, не изменив при этом ни одного слова. Досточтимый Кумараджива также переводил эту сутру. У него она называется "Сутра сердца Маха-праджня-парамиты». Там есть такие слова: «Так я слышал…». Но его перевод уступает в простоте, ясности и благозвучности переводу текста Сюаньцзана, который ему подарил старый монах. Кто был тот старый монах? Это была бодхисаттва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара).
Затем досточтимый Сюаньцзан прибыл в Индию за сутрами. В пути он преодолел 800 ли безлюдной пустыни, где не было даже диких зверей, а были только одни призраки. Каждый раз, встречаясь с опасностью, он произносил про себя сутру сердца. И тогда если он сбивался с дороги, всегда появлялся человек, который показывал ему путь. Когда он был голоден, перед ним появлялась еда. Когда же на пути появлялись призраки и демоны, чтение любых сутр не помогало. Но как только он читал одни раз сутру сердца, призраки и демоны исчезали. Благодаря волшебной силе сутры сердца досточтимый Сюаньцзан успешно добрался до Индии, затем вернулся в Китай и через 15 лет получил титул Гоши -буддийского учителя государства и специально занимался переводом сутр.

Также есть другая версия этой истории, в которой говорится, что по пути на Запад за сутрами досточтимый Сюаньцзан остановился в одном полуразрушенном монастыре. Там он увидел лежащего больного монаха, за которым никто не ухаживал. Тогда  Сюаньцзан пожалел его и остался ухаживать за ним. Затем в ходе их бесед тот монах узнал, что досточтимый Сюаньцзан направляется в Индию за сутрами. И тогда он воскликнул: «Отбросив всякую заботу о своём теле, ты всем сердцем стремишься к Дхарме. Таких людей как ты очень, очень мало. На пути тебя поджидает много опасностей. У меня есть сутра. Если ты сможешь её рецитировать в пути, то она сбережёт тебя». И тогда этот монах устно передал Сюаньцзану сутру сердца праджня-парамиты.
Когда этот монах поправился, досточтимый Сюаньцзан решил на следующий же день отправиться дальше в путь. Но на утро следующего дня этот монах исчез. Досточтимый Сюаньцзан собрал свои вещи и отправился в дорогу. Пройдя через многочисленные испытания и опасности, он, наконец, добрался до монастыря Наланда. Во время обхода ступы, он снова встретил того монаха, который ему сказал: «Я очень рад видеть тебя. Благодаря переданной мной тебе сутре, ты благополучно добрался сюда. Я Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара). В будущем я буду тебя оберегать, чтобы ты как можно быстрее осуществил свою цель в получении сутр». Сказав это, монах взлетел в воздух и исчез.
Это и есть чудесные истории о происхождении сутры сердца. Конечно, это не единственные легенды о сутре сердца. Но можно точно утверждать, что во всех историях о сутре сердца подчёркивается её безграничная чудодейственная сила. Видимо популярность сутры сердца кроется не только в её лаконизме и богатом содержании, но и в её чудодейственных возможностях.

----------

